# chouchou



## mortadela

En los mensajes de amor y hace muy poco en muchos mensajes para San Valentín, leí que los franceses usan el término CHOUCHOU. Estuve buscando en diccionarios y dice: fam. preferido, favorito, ojito derecho. Me gustaría saber amigos qué opinan uds del uso de CHOUCHOU y qué significa exactamente "ojito derecho" para los franceses. Merci beaucoup y á bientôt.


----------



## femmejolie

mortadela said:


> En los mensajes de amor y hace muy poco en muchos mensajes para San Valentín, leí que los franceses usan el término CHOUCHOU. Estuve buscando en diccionarios y dice: fam. preferido, favorito, ojito derecho. Me gustaría saber amigos qué opinan uds del uso de CHOUCHOU y qué significa exactamente "ojito derecho" para los franceses. Merci beaucoup y á bientôt.


 
En San Valentín significa "querido/a" , no "ojito derecho".
Ojito derecho, en otros contexto, se traduce por : Être le chouchou/chouchoute ou être le/la préféré(e)
Significa lo mismo que para los hispanohablantes:être l'enfant/élève préféré/favori.


----------



## mortadela

Merci femmejolie !!
ahora entiendo la diferencia pero en cuanto a "ojito derecho" se puede usar por ejemplo al decir: "tú eres mi ojito derecho", como queriendo expresar "tú eres mi favorito o favorita"?? o se usa de otro modo. Me podrías dar un ejemplo? Muchas gracias !!


----------



## irene.acler

Hola, mortadela.
Yo conozco el uso de "ojito derecho" precisamente con el sentido que has puesto tú, es decir, "una persona es el/la favorito/a de alguien". Pero si me equivoco, pues que los nativos españoles me corrigan por favor!


----------



## mortadela

merci ireneacler: sí, ahora voy comprendiendo el uso del término "ojito derecho" y "chouchou/chochoute". Pero cómo reconozco la diferencia entre decir "mi querido" o "mi favorito" siendo que puede dar lugar a confusiones. Podrían poner ejemplos s'il vous plaît !! Gracias !!


----------



## magdala

Mortadela aquí encontrarás varias definiciones de chouchou.
acá algunos ejemplos para que te hagas una idea.
saludos


----------



## chics

El ojito derecho de alguien es su preferido, en lo que sea, puede ser un hijo, un nieto... puede ser uno de los empleados para un jefe en una empresa. No se usa para la pareja, precisamente por que no siempre le va a gustar que le digan que es "mi novio favorito"... "ah, ¿pero cuánto tienes?". 

Fijaos también en la connotación de, de alguna manera, superioridad, por parte del que lo dice al que es ojito derecho.

En cuanto a *chouchou*, yo lo traduciría por *cariño* (mi amor, mi tesoro, mi cielo...).

Saludos.


----------



## mortadela

muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## albertovidal

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*Cuando ya existen hilos, no abras otro nuevo. Gracias. Norma 1​
He escuchado la frase "chouchou (creo que se escribe así) maîtresse"
¿Significa algo así como "el favorito de la maestra"?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Alberto:

Ya teníamos un hilo sobre el tema. 

Se dice "le chouchou de la maîtresse" : el preferido de la maestra.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## DearPrudence

Hola albertovidal 

Has entendido bien:
*"le chouchou de la maîtresse" = l'élève préféré de la maîtresse
*(au féminin : "la chouchoute")

Voir le Larousse :


> Familier. Enfant, élève préféré, favori : C'est elle la chouchoute.


----------



## albertovidal

¡Muchas gracias!

Lo siento. No sabía que ya había un hilo al respecto y, además, no sabía si "chouchou" estaba bien escrito tal como lo había escuchado.


----------



## aztlaniano

Gévy said:


> Se dice "le chouchou de la maîtresse" : el preferido de la maestra.


¿Hay un término coloquial que usarían los alumnos en Argentina?


----------



## albertovidal

aztlaniano said:


> ¿Hay un término coloquial que usarían los alumnos en Argentina?



No, en Argentina, decimos "soy/es el _preferido_ de la maestra". Al menos, no conozco ningún otro término coloquial o informal.
Saludos


----------



## Gepo

En Argentina, los chicos también dicen "el/la que tiene coronita" (y se sobreentiende que la referencia es la maestra o el maestro).


----------



## albertovidal

Gepo said:


> En Argentina, los chicos también dicen "el/la que tiene coronita" (y se sobreentiende que la referencia es la maestra o el maestro).



Pero, el que "tiene coronita" no necesariamente es un alumno con respecto a la maestra.
Se dice también de quien es el preferido del jefe en la oficina, del preferido de la madre o del padre, etc. Es decir, el que goza de más beneficios que los demás, en cualquier ámbito.
Saludos


----------



## Gepo

albertovidal said:


> Pero, el que "tiene coronita" no necesariamente es un alumno con respecto a la maestra.


Sí, por supuesto. Se sobreentiende que la referencia es la persona que ocupa el lugar destacado en un ámbito dado.
Un abrazo


----------



## Cuddy

El alumno que hace esfuerzos por congraciarse con la maestra es (o era en mi época de primaria) "el chupamedias".
No sé si la expresión se sigue usando. 
Sería Agnan de "Le petit Nicolas"


----------



## aztlaniano

Cuddy said:


> Sería Agnan de "Le petit Nicolas"


Sí, pero Agnan es empollón por naturaleza, no busca un trato preferente, por tanto no creo que se merezca la etiqueta de "chupamedias".


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

El chouchou no tiene por qué ser exclusivamente de la maestra, puede serlo de los padres, o de cualquiera. 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/chouchou

El que tiene coronita, tal y como lo explicaís, parece traducir perfectamente nuestro chouchou.

Le chouchou no siempre lo es por lamerle las botas a nadie, pero eso sí, suele aprovecharse de su situación privilegiada. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## albertovidal

Lamento no estar de acuerdo.
"El que tiene coronita" no es, necesariamente, el preferido sino el que goza de prebendas y/o  beneficios y/o privilegios por sobre otros.
Por ejemplo, a Argentina, se dice que los jueces "tienen coronita" porque son los únicos trabajadores que, por ley, no pagan impuesto a las ganacias (rentas personales) y, de ninguna manera son los preferidos de nadie.
Otro ejemplo: se dice que una empresa "tiene coronita" cuando, por estar en una zona industrial especial, está exenta del pago de cargas sociales o del impuesto al valor agregado por un período de X años. Esto se hace para fomentar ciertas industrias, pero tampoco esta empresa es la preferida del Estado o de la economía.
Otro ejemplo: un alumno de una escuela/universidad privada, cuyo padre es uno de los más importantes proveedor de fondos y donaciones, goza de beneficios especiales (tiene coronita) pero, seguramente, no es el preferido de la mayoría de los alumnos ni de los profesores.
"Tener coronita" es un dicho que proviene de la realeza y lo que esto significa en cuanto a tener mas privilegios que un súbdito.
Saludos


----------

